# Spiegelung von einer Scheibe wegretuschieren



## MegaOiml (30. Juli 2005)

Hallo!
Ich habe ein Bild von einem Auto, das ich bearbeiten möchte. Auf der Seitescheibe wird die Umgebung gespiegelt, das möchte ich irgendwie wegkriegen, allerdings soll man natürlich das Amaturenbrett usw. noch durch die Scheibe durchsehen können. Wie mach ich sowas am besten?
Thx

P.S.: schreibt man retuschieren wirklich so? Habs zwar nachgeschaut, sieht aber irgendwie blöd aus


----------



## blount (30. Juli 2005)

Hi *MegaOiml*,

du könntest versuchen die hellen Bereiche der
Spiegelung so mit dem »Nachbelichter Werkzeug«
nachzubearbeiten, dass die hellen Bereiche den
dunklen angepasst werden, denn die Spiegelung
ist ja eigentlich nur eine Helligkeitsüberstrahlung
der normal vorhandenen Bereiche.

Anschliessend musst du aber noch die Kontraste
des Bereiches noch einmal verstärken, da die ja
durch die Spiegelung stark gelitten haben.


----------



## MegaOiml (30. Juli 2005)

Hmm, das klappt irgendwie auch nicht so. Ich möchte die Scheibe ja hell, nicht dunkel haben. Aber danke dir trotzdem   
Weiß jemand anderes vielleicht eine Lösung?


----------



## blount (30. Juli 2005)

Ahso:
Wenn du die Scheibe hell angleichen möchtest,
dann musst du einfach das »Abwedler-Werkzeug«
nehmen, das hellt die dunkleren stellen der unteren
Scheibe dann auf und du kannst sie dem oberen
hellen Bereich anpassen.


----------



## MegaOiml (30. Juli 2005)

Tut mir leid, dass hatte ich wohl vergessen zu erwähnen . Deine Möglichkeit hatte ich schon probiert, mit dem Ergebnis, dass die davor dunklen Stellen hell aufleuchteten.


----------



## Duddle (31. Juli 2005)

MegaOiml hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich möchte die Scheibe ja hell […] haben





			
				MegaOiml hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mit dem Ergebnis, dass die davor dunklen Stellen hell aufleuchteten.



--

Willst du es ähnlich wie im Anhang haben?

Oder doch die hellen Stellen dunkel haben?

Mein Lösungsansatz: dunkle Bereiche markieren, neue Ebene, mit Weiß füllen und Ebenendeckkraft auf 44%. Danach einzelne Stellen (besonders die Übergänge) manuell nachbearbeiten.


Duddle


----------



## MegaOiml (31. Juli 2005)

Wieso bin ich da nicht selber drauf gekommen. Dankeschön. Ich werds gleich mal ausprobieren!


----------

